

Explanation why Youtube view count freezes at 301 - bojanbabic
http://www.socialmedia.rs/post/25726638613/why-do-youtube-views-freeze-at-301-by

======
ojiikun
Spoiler: a YT eng^H^H^Hmouthpiece handwaves for quite some time about how they
fail at distributed systems and can't accurately count views from cached
content.

------
nicw
tl;dw They freeze the view count at 300 to do some background checks for
determing valid,non-robot views. Sometimes users are viewing simultaneously so
the number can get to 301,302,etc before being stopped. Limiting number 300
was an arbitrary choice.

~~~
bojanbabic
it is all about distribution and caching. same thing would happen if you
change you cover photo on facebook. it would take some time to propagate
though all datacenters, thus someone is Australia would see your old photo,
while users served from US datacenter would see latest cover photo.

